# Abu Hamza stumped



## QC (Apr 13, 2012)

http://m.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/apr...ion-praised-david-cameron?cat=uk&type=article

Finally the HR court gets it right. 

David Cameron has praised a decision by human rights judges that paves the way for radical cleric Abu Hamza and four other terrorist suspects to be extradited to the US.
The prime minister said he was "very pleased" the European court of human rights in Strasbourg had rejected the men's claims that they could face prison conditions and jail terms in the US that would amount to "torture".
"In five of the six cases, the court found that extradition would not breach their human rights and, in the remaining case, it asked for further information before taking a final decision."
Conservative MP Dominic Raab welcomed the court's ruling: "To say that we couldn't extradite serious terrorist players to the US because they may get a long sentence in difficult, tough prison conditions would be ludicrous," he told BBC News.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 13, 2012)

"stumped," that was good ;)


----------



## QC (Apr 16, 2012)

Sling your hook was a headline in the UK.


----------



## pardus (Apr 16, 2012)

Good news! Seems everytime the US touches/imprisons someone now days that is a terrorist/supporter they are "tortured".


----------

